

Hard Lessons from Our First 6 Months Bootstrapping in SaaS - ryandawidjan
http://blog.profitwell.com/hard-lessons-from-bootstrapping-in-saas/

======
pccampbell
Thanks for posting, Ryan. Patrick Campbell here, CEO of Price Intelligently -
the makers of ProfitWell. Happy to any additional questions around our
journey. I hope you find it helpful, and ultimately timely in your journey.

